# Synology Mac



## yanoa24 (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un Synology DS212J, et je n'arrive pas à installer mon NAS,
Voilà ma config :
BBOX, reliée en ethernet sur ma Time Capsule, qui sert de serveur WIFI. Mon iMac (sous LION) est connecté en wifi sur ma Time Capsule.

Pour mettre mon Synology en route, je branche le câble réseau sur quoi ? Moi je pensais Time Capsule, mais bon, ça ne fonctionne pas.

Mon "statut" est toujours à Orange clignotant, Disque 1 en vert, LAN en vert. Mais l'assistant synology ne trouve aucun NAS.
J'ai formaté mon disque en Mac OS étendu.

Dois-je activer le wifi de ma Bbox et brancher le synology dessus ?

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, j'en serais ravi.
Merci d'avance de votre aide.
Yann


----------



## sparo (15 Avril 2012)

- Pas besoin de formater le disque que tu mets dans le NAS
- Tu connectes en ethernet le NAS sur la bibox ainsi que ton PC/Mac également en ethernet (un fois installée tu pourra le brancher comme tu veux et y accéder par le wifi aussi)
- Tu télécharges la dernière version de l'assistant syno sur le site de syno
- Tu télécharges également le dernier DSM disponible pour ton NAS 4.xxx
- Est tu essaye de nouveau perso j'ai jamais eu de soucis ça à toujours marcher du premier coup

Il y a un excellent forum en français sur les synology => www.nas-forum.com


----------



## yanoa24 (15 Avril 2012)

OK, je suis en train de le faire, et ça fonctionne.
Je me demandais vraiment ce qui clochait sur mon disque.
D'après toi, il est préférable de le laisser sur la Bbox ? (accès depuis internet, etc..)
Je souhaiote en faire un serveur qui me permette de :
* regarder des vidéos sur mon Blue Ray en DLNA
* accéder à mes données depuis internet, mon iphone et ipad
* serveur d'impression
* serveur itunes au cas où.

je ne sais pas comment ça peut être utile avec mon apple TV.

Merci de ton aide.
Yann


----------



## yanoa24 (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
je te remercie. j'ai bien configurer comme tu m'as dis, maintenant je suis en WIFI et donc ça fonctionne.
Ma seconde étape est de pouvoir accéder à mon NAS depuis internet, donc depuis n'importe où. Mais c'est là que le cauchemar commence. Il y a plein de termes que je ne comprend pas, les protocoles, les ports à ouvrir, comment configurer mon routeur, etc&#8230;
IPV6 ? DMZ ? je suis perdu perdu&#8230;..
Donc si tu peux m'aider, je t'en serais reconnaissant.
ma config chez moi :
Bbox avec réseau privé WPA2
Synology connecté dessus en câble
iMac connecté en wifi sur le réseau privé WPA2

1/ Comment configurer le wifi de la Bbox pour ouvrir les bons protocoles et les bons ports ?
2/ comment configurer le synology pour y accéder depuis internet, sur mon adresse 192.168.1.XX ??

merci à toi ou à quelqu'un d'autre, car là je n'y comprend absolument rien avec tous ces symboles de protocole inconnu.
Je regarde sur le net, mais j'ai du mal à trouver des explications claires.
Merci.
Yann


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

yanoa24 a dit:


> Je me demandais vraiment ce qui clochait sur mon disque.
> D'après toi, il est préférable de le laisser sur la Bbox ? (accès depuis internet, etc..)
> Je souhaiote en faire un serveur qui me permette de :
> * regarder des vidéos sur mon Blue Ray en DLNA
> ...



Rien ne clochait si  ce n'est que tu as branché un Nas non configuré qui possède sa propre adresse ip en 169 xxx en sortie d'usine et donc qui ne pouvait se connecter à ton réseau domestique 192.168 xxx.
En utilisant "Synology Assistant", il est visible et paramétrable et permet tout ce que tu souhaites faire. (ne pas oublier de télécharger les DS audio, photo, file, cam, ... pour l'utilisation portable). Tu peux le laisser sur la box ou sur la TC, ca n'a pas d'importance dans ton cas.



yanoa24 a dit:


> Ma seconde étape est de pouvoir accéder à mon NAS depuis internet, donc depuis n'importe où. Mais c'est là que le cauchemar commence. Il y a plein de termes que je ne comprend pas, les protocoles, les ports à ouvrir, comment configurer mon routeur, etc



C'est un tout petit peu plus compliqué. Sur le DSM 4.0 (le dernier), tu dois activer Webdav puis tu as un service (a activer) qui s'appelle ezcloud, qui active "quickconnect" et qui te sera bien utile pour te logger à ton synology depuis Internet.
Chez moi, ca fonctionne, bien que ca se deconnecte parfois sans raison connue.
Sur les Bbox, il semblerait qu'il y ait quelques soucis de synchro  et qu'il faille quand même ouvrir manuellement des ports sur le routeur et sur le Syno.
Sinon, une solution qui fonctionne bien avec n'importe quoi qu'on veut pouvoir toucher depuis l'extérieur : mettre son équipement (ici l'adresse IP de ton Synology) en DMZ (en prenant soin d'activer mots de passe, pas d'acces admin et pare feu)

tu trouveras des infos détaillées pour ta configuration ici : http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/

Bon paramétrage ;- )


----------



## yanoa24 (29 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
ça y est, j'ai avancé pas mal. J'ai pris un DDNS chez no-ip.com, et j'ai paramétrer mon Synology avec.
J'ai effectivement paramétrer ma Bbox en DMZ, mais ça me fait un peu peur.
J'ai paramétrer mon pare-feu de mon Synology, et j'ai sécurisé avec le blocage automatique des IP qui essayeraient plus de 3 fois de se connecter à mon serveur.

Je pense que c'est pas trop mal, mais j'aurais aimé ouvrir les ports nécessaires, c'est un peu galère sur la Bbox&#8230;
Je vais dormir un peu, on verra avec les fériés, ça fera plus de temps pour s'en occuper&#8230;
Merci à toi.
Yann


----------

